# Is this true?



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been told that if I place a mirror in Jive's cage, there will be less of a chance of teaching Jive to talk. I have a mirror but if this is true I will not be putting it in the cage as I would love to get Jive to talk.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I've heard that as well...not sure how true it is......but I've found that a mirror made Angel aggressive and protective of it and his cage...attacking anyone who came near...I don't think cockatiels really need a mirror...there are better choices of toys in my humble opinion...just a little extra to think about...maybe someone else will be able to tell you about the talking thing...I believe they don't feel the need to talk like us as they have a "bird" with them....thats the story anyway....


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby and Daisy have a mirror, but outside their cage, so that when they are out playing they can go and check their feathers etc. lol.


----------



## br0ken (Aug 17, 2008)

My bird has a mirror inside his cage and he talks like a little human.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does not have a mirror in his cage. The breeder I got him from says they do promote aggressive behaviour. I had to take his mirror off of his playstand aswell, since he was being aggressive when it was on the playstand. He does get to look in a mirror as a treat outside of the cage.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My tiels don't have mirrors in their cages either, because they get possessive and defensive of them if i do put one in.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i don,t have one either in the cage if i do shadow bashes it around and i don,t want him hurt


----------



## kikee (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks guys, :thumbu:
from what you have all told me i will not be placing the mirror in Jive's cage. Jive is such a sweet little bird and the last thing i want is for Jive to get aggressive or possessive.
Thanks all. By the way Jive is now awake and says "Hi".:tiel5:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi Jive!!!! you are such a pretty tiel....i hope your being a good tiel for your Mummy....Little Mikey and Angel say Hello!!! Pretty pretty pretty boy!! 

Oh and Mum to Mum....Glad I could help you make an informed decision....your right....aggression is no good at all....much nicer to have loving birdies


----------

